# White stuff on my black sand



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have seen some white patches growing on my black sand cap of my soil based tank. I was wondering what it is. It seems to go away eventually but takes a while and tends to spread before it gets better. My shrimp and oto don't try to eat it so I am not sure what it is.

Should I be concerned? Can I get rid of it? I will post pictures when I get home if needed.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Might be saprolegnia, which is a mould.

That's not good stuff. I would remove it asap to be on the safe side.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

It has been in the tank for almost a month this time and everyone seems to be fine. Its not on any fish its just on the top of the substrate. What would cause mold to grow in a tank?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I can't say for sure that it is saprolegnia just by a description.

The spores are present in most aquariums, but it will start to grow if there is enough organic waste for it to do so. It's dangerous because it can infect any kind of wound on a fish and often is fatal.


----------



## Ianwp (Jan 2, 2014)

It could be from over feeding, the left over food if not eaten right away adds a white film over my gravel if I overfeed. Its harmless but it looks bad and clouds the water a bit too, i just do a water change with a slight vacuum of the gravel and it clears up. It happens every now and then.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d23/Midnightrocks123/20140129_145603_zpsytxpjnuh.jpghttp://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d23/Midnightrocks123/20140129_145554_zpsbpwv0ihb.jpg

Here are two pictures they seem small now and over feeding does sound like a possibility. I have a lot of shrimp so I do tend to put a little more food in then necessary to make sure they get enough but it usually looks like its been devoured. Do the pictures look like its just some residue?


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I'm new to posting pics here they both are.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just did a water change and stirred up some of the sand and it seems to have spread...


----------

